# Herf at Filly's Aug 11th!



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

Ok boys! We have the privilage of having Coppertop and IHT up to our pad so I thought I would send one out to the locals. We plan on having a BBQ in the afternoon so common up! PM me for address and directions!

We have a great game room with a full bar, darts, pool, videopoker, slots, pinball and video games. Also if you want, we have a really nice big hot tub so bring your shorts. YES shorts are required for the hot tube, no I don't wanna see any of you nekkid!u

We should be starting around 1pm. BYOB.

PM if you are gonna show up please so we'll have enough food. I was thinkin brownies, cream puffs, the usual suspects.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

filly said:


> Ok boys! We have the privilage of having Coppertop and IHT up to our pad so I thought I would send one out to the locals. We plan on having a BBQ in the afternoon so common up! PM me for address and directions!
> 
> We have a great game room with a full bar, darts, pool, videopoker, slots, pinball and video games. Also if you want, we have a really nice big hot tub so bring your shorts. YES shorts are required for the hot tube, no I don't wanna see any of you nekkid!u
> 
> ...


will there free pony rides also? :ss


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

the 11th??? i don't know if i'll be able to make it, and if so, only for a few hours. we won't know what time we're off work until we're off work... and we have to be in around 7am on sunday.


would be cool, though.


----------



## soulskater (Aug 24, 2004)

gabebdog1 said:


> will there free pony rides also? :ss


is that a euphemism?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

gabebdog1 said:


> will there free pony rides also? :ss





soulskater said:


> is that a euphemism?


Doesn't she own guns?


----------



## soulskater (Aug 24, 2004)

Bigwaved said:


> Doesn't she own guns?


So? She thought Long Beach was down near the El Toro "Y", she is more likely to shoot off her big toe then to hit her intended target.



love ya, Jen


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

soulskater said:


> is that a euphemism?


ill get back to you tomorrow after I look up what that big word means


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

soulskater said:


> So? She thought Long Beach was down near the El Toro "Y", she is more likely to shoot off her big toe then to hit her intended target.
> 
> 
> 
> love ya, Jen


You do have a point, Jessi. There always is a shotgun though.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

gabebdog1 said:


> ill get back to you tomorrow after I look up what that big word means


Her you go:

Click here


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

I'll be there, even if I arrive a little later then the rest.


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

Bump!:bl


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i don't know if i'll be able to make it. we just got a call saying that we have to come back into work tonight around midnight or 1am... or whenever they call us. so, no sleep, after an early morning of filming... 
and now i just remembered we have to interview the commander at 10:30am, which throws out the plan to go back to the hotel for some sleep after we're done this morning around 3 - 5 am...

:hn


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

Ya know what, don't sweat it. If you guys don't make it up here, I'll totally understand. Sleep is a necessary evil, well actually it's one of my favorite past times! We'll be here and it looks like you two were it anyways as no one really replied they were coming. If you can come, then do. If not, we'll try to hook up some other time, bro!:ss


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

filly said:


> Ya know what, don't sweat it. If you guys don't make it up here, I'll totally understand. Sleep is a necessary evil, well actually it's one of my favorite past times! We'll be here and it looks like you two were it anyways as no one really replied they were coming. If you can come, then do. If not, we'll try to hook up some other time, bro!:ss


I've already packed most of my stuff in prep to come up and chill with you and Bill. So count me in, but I can't speak for the mummy


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

Sweeeet! Can't wait to see you. Hope you can bring Mummyface with you. Maybe he can sleep while you drive...Hey isn't there a song about that? bwhahahahah

We'll be waiting. :cb


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

filly said:


> Sweeeet! Can't wait to see you. Hope you can bring Mummyface with you. Maybe he can sleep while you drive...Hey isn't there a song about that? bwhahahahah
> 
> We'll be waiting. :cb


I'll give you a call sometime tomorrow to let you know when to expect me...maybe us.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Jenny and Bill, thanks for the food, the kick A$$ cigars (finally got to smoke a Club Epi and Upman Conni #1), and of coarse playing 1943:chk.

You all missed a great time; so glad that I was able to get up and spend some time with you two.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

What? No pictures?

Hey Mike. Is that fancy schmancy camera just for show?


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

pnoon said:


> What? No pictures?
> 
> Hey Mike. Is that fancy schmancy camera just for show?


LOL, :fu Took the camera, just didn't take any pictures. Still haven't uploaded the pictures from the S.H.I.T herf because I don't have CS2 on my laptop; it's on my 320 gig hard drive at home.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

just in case you didn't know, jen, i had to go back into work that night until 7pm. i wasn't flakin on you, just couldn't get away.
"but why did coppertop make it, if you're his boss?"
cuz i'm a nice guy. :tu


----------

